# Plastisol Transfers



## OTCTees (Nov 14, 2010)

What types of materials do the Plastisol Transfers work best on? I have some 95% cotton and 5%spandex T-shirts and wonder if these will stay nice with repeated washings.

Would it be the same for regular Heat Transfers?

Thanks, 
Deb


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You should have no issues with 95/5 cotton/spandex. Plastisol transfers can go on 100% cotton to 100% polyester garments.


----------



## OTCTees (Nov 14, 2010)

splathead said:


> You should have no issues with 95/5 cotton/spandex. Plastisol transfers can go on 100% cotton to 100% polyester garments.


Thanks!
Deb


----------

